# Komplett-PC



## Kobe (3. Juni 2010)

Hey,

vorab: sollte ich in diesem Bereich mit meiner Frage falsch sein, bitte korrigiert mich.

Folgendes "Problem":

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming-PC kaufen.
Das Budget liegt um die 900 Euro.
Ich bin NICHT in der Lage, mir den PC selber zusammenzubasteln, weshalb mir diverse "einzel-gestückelte" Angebote nicht helfen!

Sprich ich suche eine Art Komplett-PC, bei dem man einzelne Komponenten (wie auf der Seite von Dell) austauschen kann.
Gibt es da Seiten, die ich bevorzugt besuchen sollte?
Ich habe bereits von der Uni aus das Betriebssystem Windows 7 (64Bit), also muss das nicht in die Kalkulation miteinbezogen werden (und sollte eben auch abwählbar sein - Dell bietet zum Beispiel nie ohne an).

Zum Inhaltlichen: der PC soll wie gesagt zum Zocken geeignet sein, aus diversen Tipps hab ich bisher aus meinem Preissegment rausgelesen:

CPU:AMD Athlon Phenom II x4 965
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 5870

Ich lasse mich auch hier selbstverständlich korrigieren.

Am wichtigsten wäre mir eine gute (vertrauenswürdige) Seite, auf der man die Komponenten eben wie geschildert zusammensetzen kann!
(Und wenn einer mein Held sein möchte gleich auch weitere Empfehlungen, was Motherboard, Kühler, Netzteil usw. angeht).


Ich danke euch vielmals im Voraus!!!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2010)

Bei Alternate z.B. bauen sie den Computer auch gleich zusammen.

Der Phenom II X4 955 reicht schon.
In welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich?

Festplatte
Ram
Mainboard
Netzteil


----------



## SteveP (3. Juni 2010)

www.atelco.de --> zum selbst zusammenstellen... aber sehr übersichtlich

Komponenten die im Preissegment liegen und zusammen passen findest Du hier im Forum genug.

Grüße Steve


----------



## Semmelbroesel (3. Juni 2010)

Bei Hardwareversand.de kannst du dein Rechner auch zusammenbauen lassen.
Musst halt schauen welcher shop am günstigsten ist.

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als Alternate.


----------



## der_knoben (3. Juni 2010)

So hab dir mal was zusammengestellt. Wenn du dir 30EUR noch hast, dann kauf dir das System so, oder du gehst auf eine HD5850. Denn viel güstiger gehts auch nicht mehr.
Der Rechner würde dann zusammengebaut zu dir kommen.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen speziellen Grund, warum du nicht in der Lage bist, einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen?

Edit: der Thread wäre in der Kaufberatung bei Komplett-PC und Zusammenstellung besser aufgehoben gewesen.


----------



## Semmelbroesel (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn du an deinem Mainboard eSATA und FireWire brauchst würde ich dir raten 3€ mehr zu investieren und das Gigabyte Board zu nehmen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 770, AM3 ATX

Weitere 20€ könntest du sparen wenn du den niedriger getakteten Phenom II X4 955 nimmst und das Hochtakten selbst übernimmst.
Die Frage ist natürlich ob du dich ans Übertakten herantraust.

Wenn ja wäre vielleicht ein extra CPU Kühler hilfreich.
Wenn nicht tut es auch der inboxed.

Ansonsten bist du mit der Konfi von Knoben gut dabei.


----------



## rAveN_13 (3. Juni 2010)

Selbst ohne zu übertakten ist der 955 fast gleich auf zum 965. Ich würde auch keine 5870 nehmen sondern zur 5850 greifen. Grund P/L.


----------



## Kobe (3. Juni 2010)

WOW !

zum Einen: flott gings!
zum Anderen: SUPER-Tipps!

Noch zwei Fragen:

Semmelbroesel sprach von nem extra-CPU-Kühler, ist es da egal, welchen der (passenden) ich nehme (ich werd vermutlich bei hardwareversand kaufen)?

Wenn ich das andere Motherboard nehme, und doch (aus Zukunftsgründen) eine 1 TB - Festplatte haben möchte, nehm ich einfach die nächste, oder spricht irgendetwas gegen diese?



und DANKE !!!


----------



## Semmelbroesel (3. Juni 2010)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch keine 5870 nehmen sondern zur 5850 greifen. Grund P/L.



Da hat er Recht.
die 5870 ist sogar bei hohen Auflösungen nur ca.15% schneller 
kostet aber n Hunni mehr.

Aber wenn es der Geldbeutel zulässt. 
warum nicht?

CPU Kühler:
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25731&agid=669

top Kühlleistung für wenig Geld
passt auf alle Sockel


----------



## Kobe (3. Juni 2010)

Das wäre meine Wahl, es sei denn, eine/einer von euch bringt mich noch von etwas ab 

der empfohlene Kühler lässt sich leider nicht anwählen.

Ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk und ne Soundkarte hab ich auch gleich hinzugefügt.


*AMD Phenom II X4 965  Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3*

*Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD  770, AM3 ATX*

*Scythe Katana 3, für alle  Sockel geeignet*

*4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws  PC3-12800U CL9*

*Antec Three Hundred, ATX,  ohne Netzteil*

*Cooler Master Silent Pro  Series - 500 Watt*

*XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB  DDR5 DISPLAYPORT HDMI PCI-E 2.1  ??*

*Samsung SpinPoint F3  1000GB, SATA II (HD105SI)*    ??

*Samsung SH-B083L Retail*  ??

*Terratec Aureon 5.1 PCI*  ??

überall, wo "??" dahinter steht, bin ich (oder musste ich) von den Tipps abgewichen.


----------



## rAveN_13 (3. Juni 2010)

4850 -> veraltet -> *5*850

statt 965 -> 955 (aber wers hat der hats)


----------



## Kobe (3. Juni 2010)

jap, mit der Grafikkarte hab ich mich grade vertan, habs mal flott verändert. danke

aber ne 58*7*0 gibts nicht. bzw. passt nicht auf das motherboard.


----------



## der_knoben (3. Juni 2010)

Den CPU Kühler hatte ich weggelassen, da er den PC zusammengebaut bekommt und er den Kühler selbst drauf machen müsste, was er wohl aber schinebar nicht kann.


----------



## Hitman-47 (3. Juni 2010)

Hardwareversand verbaut die CPU-Kühler nur bis zu einer bestimmten Gewichtsgrenze.
Der Katana 3 liegt darunter, der Mugen 2 darüber.

Die 5870 würde genauso auf das Mainboard passen, daran wird es eher nicht liegen.
Ich denke eher, dass es daran liegt, dass die 5870 nicht lieferbar ist und man eben nicht lieferbare Hardware im Konfigurator nicht anwählen kann. (Eventuell könnte sie auch nicht ins Gehäuse passen, die 5870 ist auch ganz schön lang)

Die Soundkarte für 16€ halte ich allerdings für unnötig, auf dem Mainboard ist soweit ich weiß ja eine drauf und die Terratec Aureonwird bestimmt nicht sehr viel besser sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

Kobe schrieb:


> aber ne 58*7*0 gibts nicht. bzw. passt nicht auf das motherboard.


 
5870 gibts schon und wieso sollte die nicht aufs Brett passen?
Die könnte höchstens nicht ins Case passen, weil die sehr lang ist, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Juni 2010)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass der HWV Konfigurator Müll ist
und mit "zu schwachen" Netzteilen manche Grakas nicht zulässt,
für ne GTX260 musstest du n 700 W NT reintun 

Ich würde es ohne den Konfigurator machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

Man sollte den Konfigurator grundsätzlich links liegen lassen.


----------

